

Why We Love Slack - pixeldude
https://medium.com/@rogerdudler/why-we-love-slack-b6c300d6248e

======
facorreia
I use Slack as well and I find it very effective.

~~~
pixeldude
Yeah :) It is really interesting because everything was there already somehow.
But the combination and execution is just great and unique.

